# Lollipop's kids



## katiescarlett (May 20, 2013)

A photo of the kids, continued from here.

A little boy and a little girl.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

They're so small!


----------



## katiescarlett (May 20, 2013)

They're the ittiest babies I've ever seen. The vet said they're premie. The little girl's eyes aren't open and neither of them can really stand up and get around like all our other kids have  He said I might have a good chance if I keep up the bottle feeding.

Their mama has been crying for them so I took them out on the back deck and let into the house yard. She stayed with us for about 20 min, nuzzled them and licked them a bit, then took herself back to her paddock. She seems a lot calmer now.


----------



## katiescarlett (May 20, 2013)

I did have a question...

Little Boy has passed his black tarry poop and has had his first yellow-ish poop, which, from memory, is good. 

Little Girl took a bit longer to have a black poop, and just had another poo which is dark but NOT the tarry consistency but instead like tiny, tiny beads. I have a photo if I have explained this poorly.

Just wanted to know if that's normal? 

If I'm over analyzing poo PLEASE don't be afraid to tell me to take a chill pill haha.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

katiescarlett said:


> They're the ittiest babies I've ever seen. The vet said they're premie. The little girl's eyes aren't open and neither of them can really stand up and get around like all our other kids have  He said I might have a good chance if I keep up the bottle feeding.
> 
> Their mama has been crying for them so I took them out on the back deck and let into the house yard. She stayed with us for about 20 min, nuzzled them and licked them a bit, then took herself back to her paddock. She seems a lot calmer now.


No wonder. Premie would make sense I hope they do well.


----------



## katiescarlett (May 20, 2013)

Some more photos.

You can see how wonky the little girl is.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Awww, poor baby! Do you have some Bo-Se? I would get some, it will help a lot. So sweet. Is that a Cashmere goat?


----------



## katiescarlett (May 20, 2013)

These little guys have improved a lot!

The boy is now very playful. The girl's eyes are both open and her back legs are straightening out slowly so she's a lot more stable on her feet and can keep up with everyone else.

It's pretty cold and rainy here so I've been keeping them inside. Lollipop calls out consistently every couple of hours so I take them out when she does, so they feed from her. I haven't really had to bottle feed this past 24hrs. If it's sunny & warm I let them stay outside for as long as they want, but they're still pretty frail so I'm not going to let them be out in the weather overnight (that, and we've had a fox, so I'm a bit worried)

My partner has named the boy "Brutus" (lol). Typically he chooses the boy names and I name the girls. I'd kind of held off thinking about a name because I wasn't sure if they'd make it but I think now I can start thinking of something 

Lollipop is a cashmere cross and her kids always have really soft, beautiful fur, sometimes with crimps and curls.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

is she a pet? do you use her for fiber?


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

Mom and babies are beautiful! I would Soooo be spinning that beautiful fiber! KatieScarlett - in that group of pics you posted, the last one belongs in a frame on a wall.


----------



## katiescarlett (May 20, 2013)

I am so so so so happy with their progress. I have named the baby girl "Rose"

I don't actually use her fibres, perhaps I should. In my opinion her son, Indiana, had the most beautiful coat, but unfortunately we lost him last year to urinary stones. He was my smoochy boy and I was absolutely devastated.


----------



## katiescarlett (May 20, 2013)

phydough said:


> Mom and babies are beautiful! I would Soooo be spinning that beautiful fiber! KatieScarlett - in that group of pics you posted, the last one belongs in a frame on a wall.


Maybe I should do that! We are renovating and have set aside a special wall for photos of our family and animals


----------

